# I'm so p!ssed..........



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

I did all my homework and was prepared to grill a _"ROCKIN"_ tri-tip roast on Friday.  I spent a lot of time reading the web, watching U-tube videos, etc, etc, etc.  I went to the store today to buy the meat so I could marinate it for 2 days and low and behold.......they don't have tri-tip cuts!!!!  $#%#$^%*(@.  OK...I guess tri-tip is out, but I was determined to buy something new that I've never grilled before.


This is what I brought home:





A 3.83lb cut of Beef top round Roast

I have no idea what I'm going to do with this......hahaha  I am thinking about seasoning it like I would the tri-tip.  I just need to figure out how to grill it because of the thickness of the cut.  

Any grilling or general seasoning suggestions??


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

Needless to say......it was an absolute must to grab something simple to grill for dinner tonight.  (since I was already at the store)  Hehehe

KC strip steaks are on the menu tonight  




The meat was coated with olive oil and a generous portion of Montreal steak rub.  I put a little italian dressing in a zip lock and it'll soak in the flavor for about 4hrs in the fridge.

Hopefully it will be yummy~~


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

OK...crap...I really don't know what I'm going to do with this top round roast.  Can I grill it whole??  Do I need to cut it in sections?  I'm doing some research and it seems I need to turn it on it's side and cut it  in half to make 2 london broil steaks.  Then I cut away the part that's loosely connected to each half by a membrane....and use that for stew meat??? 

HELP!!  How do I grill this damn thang???  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2011)

Cook it whole. Reverse rear or sear first your choice. Either way, season it as you want.
Reverse sear Cook indirect until it hits 100*. Take it off the grill and cover with aluminum foil. Crank the heat up on the grill. Sear it on all sides and don't be afraid if it gets a little dark, it will be fine when sliced. Keep it going until the internal temp hits 125*. Let it rest 20 minutes, covered under foil. Uncover and take pictures to post online. Don't forget the plated pics.

Sear first, Sear the bad boy all the way around. When all sides are seared move it to indirect heat and cook until it hits 125*. Let it rest 20 minutes, covered under foil. Uncover and take pictures to post online. Don't forget the plated pics.


----------



## Don Cash (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd make Baltimore Pit Beef, no question...and I'd reverse sear as Nick outlined.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/84989/balti ... dwich.html


----------



## TimBear (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Cook it whole. Reverse rear or sear first your choice. Either way, season it as you want.
> Reverse sear Cook indirect until it hits 100*. Take it off the grill and cover with aluminum foil. Crank the heat up on the grill. Sear it on all sides and don't be afraid if it gets a little dark, it will be fine when sliced. Keep it going until the internal temp hits 125*. Let it rest 20 minutes, covered under foil. Uncover and take pictures to post online. Don't forget the plated pics.
> 
> Sear first, Sear the bad boy all the way around. When all sides are seared move it to indirect heat and cook until it hits 125*. Let it rest 20 minutes, covered under foil. Uncover and take pictures to post online. Don't forget the plated pics.



I agree, This is a great cut of meat if you cook it slow; it will make great sandwiches (siced real thin-like)


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Cook it whole. Reverse rear or sear first your choice. Either way, season it as you want.
> Reverse sear Cook indirect until it hits 100*. Take it off the grill and cover with aluminum foil. Crank the heat up on the grill. Sear it on all sides and don't be afraid if it gets a little dark, it will be fine when sliced. Keep it going until the internal temp hits 125*. Let it rest 20 minutes, covered under foil. Uncover and take pictures to post online. Don't forget the plated pics.
> 
> Sear first, Sear the bad boy all the way around. When all sides are seared move it to indirect heat and cook until it hits 125*. Let it rest 20 minutes, covered under foil. Uncover and take pictures to post online. Don't forget the plated pics.



OK...now we're talkin'!!!!!  

I prefer to _'grill it whole'_ and slice it thin when it's done.   Since it's a big almost square hunk of meat, I'll probably sear on high for 3 minutes on 4-6 sides first...thats 12-16mins under high heat.  I prefer to sear first because I am an amateur hack.  IMO......for NOOOOBS like me: it's better to start HOT...then finish on low heat to bring the center to the desired temp.  IMO.....reverse searing requires more experience to achieve the right done-ness. (think beer before liquor)  Hahahaha......

I'm assuming indirect heat after the sear:: as low as I can go until I get internal temps hit 125 or so.  I'll turn one burner off after searing........roughly how long under indirect heat do you think for a 3.83lb??  I'm not sure how low my Weber Spirit will go with one burner turned off. (never tried it...hehe) I'll take temps periodically and stay on top of it, but I am curious??? 

 If a roast like that sizzles for 13-15 mins on high while rotating .........anyone have a ballpark for how long this will need to cook on low indirect heat for the middle to reach 125-130??

Good stuff!!! Thanks for the input!!


----------



## MI Smoke (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends on how much of a crust u put on it first.  I'd say after u put a good crust on it,  it will prob take about a hour and a half.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Cash said:
			
		

> I'd make Baltimore Pit Beef, no question...and I'd reverse sear as Nick outlined.
> 
> http://www.grouprecipes.com/84989/balti ... dwich.html



That looks really tasty!!!  I can appreciate the grilling times, but it didn't say how big the cut of beef was?????

Looks great!!!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

MI Smoke said:
			
		

> Depends on how much of a crust u put on it first.  I'd say after u put a good crust on it,  it will prob take about a hour and a half.


Sweeeet......15mins of sizzle.....then maybe 90'ish or so minutes/low indirect heat and I'll be sure to keep track of internal temps along the way. This will help me plan for Friday dinnertime.....thanks!!  

I'm learning fun new stuff every day :!: 8)


That's my plan...no slicing or dicing.  I'm gonna' cook that hunk of meat in one piece


----------



## Don Cash (Mar 9, 2011)

The recipe calls for a "3 pound piece top round" so you're in the ballpark. That recipe also says to, "Grill beef 30 to 40 minutes, or until outside is crusty and dark brown and internal temperature is about 120 degrees (for rare). Turn beef often."  so I assumed it was direct the whole time, which is why I recommend(ed) to reverse sear instead. 

If you want to try a reverse sear, I'd say go for it. It's no more difficult than a traditional sear...and I like the results better. If you start the sear at the 100 deg mark it will probably be perfect once you have formed the crust. Probably don't even need to temp it. Or if you're using a probe therm to tell when it hits 100, just leave it in while doing the sear and pull the roast when it reads 125ish.

Good luck!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 9, 2011)

BN I had the same problem getting Tri Tip, if you have a Kroger you can ask them to get the Tri Tip for you. I get them 3 at a time and freeze 2 of them. They are "Beef Choice Angus Tri Tip Roast #9400. I'm telling you it is worth the extra effort. Very simple to prep, some Santa Maria rub, grill it indirect to about 120°, sear it direct 2 minutes per side, tent it with foil for 10 minutes, slice it up. Here is a great video on how slice Tri Tip.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2011)

If you can get your grill into the 325 - 350 range, figure about 20 minutes per pound. DON"T cook it any more than 125*. It will be like shoe leather. And like the others said, slice it thin or try to shave it.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the help    I may now be ready to tackle the roast on friday!!!!.....I'll season it up tomorrow and let it soak for 24hrs.

This is how the KC-strips turned out tonight.....




Still not the greatest cuts of meat, but they made for a great WED dinner 8)


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> BN I had the same problem getting Tri Tip, if you have a Kroger you can ask them to get the Tri Tip for you. I get them 3 at a time and freeze 2 of them. They are "Beef Choice Angus Tri Tip Roast #9400. I'm telling you it is worth the extra effort. Very simple to prep, some Santa Maria rub, grill it indirect to about 120°, sear it direct 2 minutes per side, tent it with foil for 10 minutes, slice it up. Here is a great video on how slice Tri Tip.


No krogers out here...... I'm familiar with them from my Ohio days though    I'll need to find a specialty butcher shop.......


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> If you can get your grill into the 325 - 350 range, figure about 20 minutes per pound. DON"T cook it any more than 125*. It will be like shoe leather. And like the others said, slice it thin or try to shave it.


Oh I can definitely get lower than that!! I'm thinking I can get to the 200-250 range with one burner.......definitely <300.....I'll find out soon enough!!!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Cash said:
			
		

> The recipe calls for a "3 pound piece top round" so you're in the ballpark. That recipe also says to, "Grill beef 30 to 40 minutes, or until outside is crusty and dark brown and internal temperature is about 120 degrees (for rare). Turn beef often."  so I assumed it was direct the whole time, which is why I recommend(ed) to reverse sear instead.
> 
> If you want to try a reverse sear, I'd say go for it. It's no more difficult than a traditional sear...and I like the results better. If you start the sear at the 100 deg mark it will probably be perfect once you have formed the crust. Probably don't even need to temp it. Or if you're using a probe therm to tell when it hits 100, just leave it in while doing the sear and pull the roast when it reads 125ish.
> 
> Good luck!


I'll be experiencing trial by fire soon enough!!  Thanks for the input.....


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 9, 2011)

Only place I ever seen a Tri Trip was Costco. Not that I would be wanting any of course. I got a hot tip to use it for chili meat one time but since I did not want go to Costco I gave up on the plan. It's something folks from Sunny CA like to cook on their gaseous grills. Now that top or bottom round be great for making some Carne Guisada. Which is sort of a Tex Mex version of no vegtable brown stew. Like beef tips and rice with the rice on the side if you want some. Would otherwise slice it and tenderize the snot out of it for chicken fried steak. It's too chewy for human consumption when grilled or raw. Aint got much fat either ruling it out as a good choice for chili. Don's idear on the Baltimore Pit beef is about the lesser of the evils for it on the grill in my view. Thanks Don. Nick or Lew is also giving a good tip on shaving it. You will need a high quality slicer. Have to get it so thin you can read a newspaper through it so the old widder ladies be able to chew it. Now I heard of this reverse sear deal but aint try it much that I can recall. Now folks like my Baltimore Pit Beef mo betta cold than hot. Now I go to 150 to kill the worms. Best of fortunes on the endeavor.


----------



## Smokin' U (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in Central Ohio and I can only find Tri Tip at Trader Joes.  Maybe you have one of those near you.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2mxuycez]If you can get your grill into the 325 - 350 range, figure about 20 minutes per pound. DON"T cook it any more than 125*. It will be like shoe leather. And like the others said, slice it thin or try to shave it.


Oh I can definitely get lower than that!! I'm thinking I can get to the 200-250 range with one burner.......definitely <300.....I'll find out soon enough!!![/quote:2mxuycez]


Don't over cook it, you will dry it out. When you cook one of those in the oven, you cook them at 350*. I wonder how they would come out if you foiled them at some point


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 10, 2011)

I finally got around to spicing it up and it'll be in the fridge for about 24hrs.  The meat was coated in olive oil with salt and pepper.  The main seasoning is a southwest chipotle seasoning blend. It'll be interesting to see how that tastes........

A top thin layer of meat was barely hanging onto the roast by a loose membrane so I cut it away.





What in the hell and I going to do with this piece?  Hehe  I scraped away most of that white membrane you see before seasoning. Even the big piece has a few distinct sections to it, but I left it together for now.  I'm going to try to grill the main hunk intact....we'll see how it goes tomorrow. I have a feeling that it would have been better to cut away all the sections?? I'm totally clueless here....


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 10, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Buckeye_Nut":2ybd688w][quote="Nick Prochilo":2ybd688w]If you can get your grill into the 325 - 350 range, figure about 20 minutes per pound. DON"T cook it any more than 125*. It will be like shoe leather. And like the others said, slice it thin or try to shave it.


Oh I can definitely get lower than that!! I'm thinking I can get to the 200-250 range with one burner.......definitely <300.....I'll find out soon enough!!![/quote:2ybd688w]


Don't over cook it, you will dry it out. When you cook one of those in the oven, you cook them at 350*. I wonder how they would come out if you foiled them at some point [/quote:2ybd688w]

My goal is remove from the fire at 125deg.  Maybe I will grill with a foil tent over the meat???


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 11, 2011)

does anyone have any last minute suggestions before this nooob(me) ruins his meat??  LOL


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it looks pretty good...


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 11, 2011)

Well that looks mighty tasty. Fine job. Fine looking sled too. Nice garage also. Wished I had a garage sniff sniff.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 12, 2011)

I cooked it to 130 in the center and my wife refused to try it.  She said it looked too bloody in the middle...LOL  Oh well....It turned out OK, I think.


This is the plated pic....




I loved the result, but my wife refusal tainted the nice outcome. IMO


PS...I decided to edit my posts down a bit.  Reminder to self....._"no drunk posting"_. Hehehe


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2011)

Looked good, a little bit on the overdone side, but really just a little. Anything more than you cooked it would have been like chewing on a work boot.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 13, 2011)

You may have noticed I edited my friday posts.    Woah..... I need to keep the liquored-up posts to a minimum.


----------



## Griff (Mar 13, 2011)

It's never stopped some others on this board, myself included.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> It's never stopped some others on this board, myself included.




Some, no probably most of my best posts had booze involved.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 13, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> It's never stopped some others on this board, myself included.



LOL....I could smell alcohol just by reading those friday night posts.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 13, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah....when I read my posts after I sobered up, I thought they looked pretty dumb.  Anyway......


----------



## oompappy (Mar 14, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> I cooked it to 130 in the center and my wife refused to try it.  She said it looked too bloody in the middle...LOL  Oh well....It turned out OK, I think.
> 
> 
> This is the plated pic....
> ...



One thing... In the pic it looks as though you sliced the roast in the direction of the grain. It will be much more tender if you slice across or perpendicular to the grain. Otherwise looks to be done perfect. Maybe the wife will try some sliced thin while cold, looks less red that way.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> It's never stopped some others on this board, myself included.


 :supz:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 16, 2011)

[quote="Buckeye_Nut"... I'm familiar with them from my Ohio days though ...[/quote]

Do I spy a fellow Ohio University Alum??!!  Class of 1997 right here!!  Muck Fiami


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice looking plate buckeye...makes me hungry for a good steak now.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Do I spy a fellow Ohio University Alum??!!  Class of 1997 right here!!  Muck Fiami


    ...yea, muck them!!

 I always wanted to make the road-trip to the Athens Halloween festivities back in the day, but I never made it.  I am class of '90....and I've heard some really crazy stories about Halloween parties at OU.  heheheh


----------

